# Bülent Ceylan trauert – Sein Vater ist tot - Der Comedian hat alle Auftritte abgesagt



## beachkini (2 Nov. 2012)

​

Bülent Ceylan, 36, ist das Lachen vergangen. Der Comedian hat seinen geliebten Vater Ahmet Ceylan verloren und bis auf Weiteres alle Termine abgesagt.

Der Vater des Mannheimers starb am Montag nach langer Krankheit. Noch bei seinem Auftritt bei “Wetten, dass..?“ erklärte der Komiker, dass er im Krankenhaus sei, es ihm aber wieder besser gehen würde.

In ergreifenden Worten schreibt der Deutschtürke an seine Fans: "Freud und Leid liegen oft nah beieinander und so muss auch ich mit meiner Familie in diesen Tagen besonders schmerzliche Momente erleben. Nach längerer Krankheit ist mein lieber Vater am Montag gestorben und wer mich kennt, weiß, was das für mich bedeutet"

Sein Vater war nicht nur eine sehr wichtige Person in seinem Leben, sondern auch immer wieder Thema seines Bühnenprogramms. Nun muss der sonst so strahlende Entertainer mit dem großen Verlust klar kommentiert.

"Da wo eben noch Freude war, ist jetzt Trauer und Schmerz und wird nur abgelöst von Stille und Leere. Irgendwann einmal wird alles dankbare Erinnerung sein, aber jetzt ist die Zeit, um Inne zu halten und da zu sein, wo es keine Kameras und keine Bühnen gibt, sondern die Menschen, die mir im Leben am wichtigsten sind und bleiben werden."

Wir wünschen Bülent und seiner Familie in dieser Zeit viel Kraft.


----------



## :Undertaker: (3 Nov. 2012)

Bülent und seine Familie haben mein herzlichstes Beileid!
Mein Schwester hatte Karten für dresden jetzt im November. Sie ist zwar traurig kanns aber vestehn. Sie hat mir gesagt er will wohl nächstes Jahr im Mai oder so in Frankfurt auftreten.


----------

